# For the USA members...any plans for the 4th of July?



## Selena (Jul 2, 2014)

I will be home alone and our temps have been around 106 every day and they will continue, so won't be watching any parades, etc.

I could have gone to the coast to my daughters and cooler temps but she has her in laws visiting from Illinois.

Any barbecues planned??


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

Selena, We too will be staying in doors. We are in the county, it is illegal to set off fireworks in the city, so starting a few days ago people come out here to fire them. This goes on for about 2 or 3 weeks around here.


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

Our two fur babies huddle in their large dog house next to the porch. Miss Amber is hard of hearing, so she'll sleep through it. Izzy will probably bark a lot as he peeps through the window for a couple of days. He also barks at our dumpster truck once a week. They have to drive onto our land to get to it, and that ticks him off. I think he'd try to bite the truck if we'd just let out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 2, 2014)

Dog sitting Thursday/Friday/Saturday


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> Selena, We too will be staying in doors. We are in the county, it is illegal to set off fireworks in the city, so starting a few days ago people come out here to fire them. This goes on for about 2 or 3 weeks around here.



Same here Ina .. I'm out in the county with fireworks stands all around, and dogs going berserk!!!  I am glad that I finally got thundershirts for the dogs .. something I learned about on this board last year.  They do really seem to help dogs with their anxiety.


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

Bonnie, My muts just chewed them up in less than 24 hours. Hubby laughed at me for days. :hit:


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jul 2, 2014)

Staying home. Will shut doors & windows to lessen all the noise which scares my dog & cat.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> Bonnie, My muts just chewed them up in less than 24 hours. Hubby laughed at me for days. :hit:



Oh No! ... how were they able to get a hold on them??    Mine fit very snug and they can't grab hold.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2014)

I live in a senior community, and the 4th of July is Big Doings here. We're having a parade by all the different clubs and activities here, followed by a short concert of songs by our Chorale (of which I am a member.) We're singing patriotic songs of the various branches of military service, a medley of American songs (This Land is Your Land, Oh Shenandoah, On Top of Old Smokey, and others), and ending with a beautiful choral arrangement of America the Beautiful. Then we're having lunch on the lanai by the pool.

It's hot today, in the 90's, but it's supposed to cool off by Friday. Let's hope, anyway!


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

Bonnie, They chewed them off each other. We can't leave anything laying around the yard unless we're try to get rid of it. They are 2 and 3 years olds. We'll sure be glad when they quit, if they ever do. :grrr:


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jul 2, 2014)

Huge weekend in Daytona Beach for NASCAR so I'll be staying home.  Maybe grilling.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2014)

per thundershirt.com:    it puts pressure on them for calming their nervous system.  They make these for cats too.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunny said:


> I live in a senior community, and the 4th of July is Big Doings here. We're having a parade by all the different clubs and activities here, followed by a short concert of songs by our Chorale (of which I am a member.) We're singing patriotic songs of the various branches of military service, a medley of American songs (This Land is Your Land, Oh Shenandoah, On Top of Old Smokey, and others), and ending with a beautiful choral arrangement of America the Beautiful. Then we're having lunch on the lanai by the pool.
> 
> It's hot today, in the 90's, but it's supposed to cool off by Friday. Let's hope, anyway!



That sounds like a classic fourth of July!  Enjoy!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

He who goes forth on the fourth with a fifth, may not come forth on the fifth!


----------



## marinaio (Jul 2, 2014)

Probably light up the grill and char some dead critter; no one here drinks so soda and iced tea will be the beverages of choice.  Personal fireworks are illegal here on Independence Day, there is no limit to the irony of that law, but there are a few public displays around for those who choose to suffer the ensuing traffic jams.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 2, 2014)

Grill a burger or two and stay inside with the mutt. Make that 3 burgers. One for the dog.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> Grill a burger or two and stay inside with the mutt. Make that 3 burgers. One for the dog.


Way to go!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 2, 2014)

I will be babysitting with my grandson.  My son is in the hospital, so all the family is pitching in and helping with the grandkids.


----------



## Lon (Jul 2, 2014)

I am alone as well on this fourth of July as my daughter and grand kids are at Pismo to escape the valley heat. The apartment complex in which I live is having a bar b q by the pool with fun and games despite the heat. I will be giving some lessons in the game of Petanque.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 2, 2014)

A severe case of diverticulitis.... a lot of pain and fever, they are giving him antibiotics.


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

Jackie, I'll have your family in my heart until you tell us he is OK. That was my last straw in 2008, I had the same condition, and they did reconstructive colon and intestinal surgery on me. I ended up feeling that was the easy part. His diet will have to change dramatically. I'll be praying for your family.raying:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you, Ina, he has been very sick but the doctor told us today that he thinks the antibiotics will work.


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

That is wonderful Jackie, Hopefully it was caused by a bug. If it came from worrying about work, talk to him about ways to lessen the stress. That is what got me.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 2, 2014)

we'll stay home. we have a good vantage point of the entire metro down south.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 2, 2014)

We are going to our good friend`s daughter`s 8th grade "graduation" party. There were so many parties for both 8th graders and high schoolers in May that they decided to have hers on the 4th. Not sure about after that. We always used to go to our city park where they have a big fireworks show on the lake but a few years ago we figured out that if we walk up the hill from our daughter`s house,we can sit at the top and have an amazing view of the sky above the park. So who knows. I know son and DIL want to go to the park and show off the new baby to everyone-and my new grandbaby is quite the draw for me,especially since I haven`t seen her since my household started with the stomach bug a week ago and I didn`t want to risk infecting her with it. But since I haven`t gotten it by today,I am declaring myself past the danger point and assume I`m home free-knock on wood!


----------



## Michael. (Jul 3, 2014)

.









.​


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2014)

This little goofy berg, Sylvan Beach, had their fireworks last night. Wednesday. Not too many in town yet to see the display. I do not see the logic behind this, but the town fathers seem to know best.:notfair:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2014)

Right now here it's raining cats and dogs. I just went out and stepped in a poodle.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 3, 2014)

A marina owner at Port Canaveral, invited us to watch the fireworks and eat all we can.

Should be fun.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 4, 2014)

View attachment 8354We are just staying home, keeping out of traffic, and not much different than usual. If the weather is nice, I have a new rosebush and a pampas grass start to plant. We went to Lowes yesterday, and I always check the plant closeouts, you never know what they will have there.
We will get a watermelon, and maybe barbecue some chicken, and I made lentil salad to eat with the chicken.

If if gets hot outside, we have the little pool in the back yard to paddle around in and keep cool.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm going to hide and shiver under the sofa with the dog ...


----------



## Ina (Jul 4, 2014)

We have a small lake, or a large pond, I'm not sure which it is. It's about 1000 ft. X 700 ft. What would you call it?  Anyway, our neighborhood kids (23) came over to see if they could use our flat bottum skiff, so they can go out on the water to set off some colorful sky rockets for their July 4th. celebration. They promised no loud fireworks. So I guess we'll be seeing some fireworks after all. :wiggle: :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)

Should be perfectly safe!


----------

